# [SOLVED] PSU doesn't have 4-pin connector. UH OH!



## 22moondune (Aug 2, 2008)

I recently purchased a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=750tx to go with my http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131011 
Unfortunatley, the PSU doesn't have a 4-pin connector for the motherboard. Is their an adapter that I can use to convert a 6-pin or 8-pin into a 4-pin?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: PSU doesn't have 4-pin connector. UH OH!*

Yes. Go to Ebay and query 4 pin molux.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: PSU doesn't have 4-pin connector. UH OH!*

actually i got the same PSU. The 4 pin connector is hooked to another 4 pin one making it 8 pins. simply unhook it.
look at theses pics so you don't waste your money:wave:

edit: this is my comp re organized. My IDE wirres for my 2 dvd drives used to be blocking my mid fan


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: PSU doesn't have 4-pin connector. UH OH!*

you got a nice PSU there. I've had mine for about year now and I'm not exactly gentle with my comp. It used to be really BSOD all time, now its fine. and with random freezes and me manually holding down the power.
YAY for quality!


----------



## 22moondune (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: PSU doesn't have 4-pin connector. UH OH!*

Thanks for all the help. The deal I got on the psu was great too. It came with an 8gb flash driver for free. cheers!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Yep, what a great power supply. You will never regret that purchase. I will mark this one as solved.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ohh 8 gb flash drive eh, SWEET DEAL!


----------

